# Havi biting



## Jo T (5 mo ago)

My baby boy Harley is 8 months old. He started jumping up on me in aggregation and biting at me. He bites at my legs. Head buts me. He has left my legs black and blue. He is very loving. He thinks he is playing. But he is hurting me. Any suggestions


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Jo T said:


> My baby boy Harley is 8 months old. He started jumping up on me in aggregation and biting at me. He bites at my legs. Head buts me. He has left my legs black and blue. He is very loving. He thinks he is playing. But he is hurting me. Any suggestions


It's hard to give specific advice without seeing it... I would suggest meeting with a behaviorist to see what might be triggering it, especially if it's a new behavior. If it is actually new aggression, I would also suggest a vet visit to rule out any new medical issue that might be the trigger.

Have you analyzed what might have changed? Did you move houses, rearrange the house, change your schedule, any other changes in his environment (people, etc.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A dog who thinks he is playing is not exhibiting aggression. He needs to learn NOT to play that way, for sure, but it is not aggression. I think you need to find a local positive based trainer to take a look at what is going on and giv eyou some input. If there is a true aggression problem, you probably also need the help of a veterinary behaviorist. But it MAY very well be that in an 8 month old puppy, this is a rambunctious adolescent where you need help learning how to redirect him and set limits. But you need someone who can see what’s going on, in person, to give you really good advice!


----------



## Jo T (5 mo ago)

Melissa Brill said:


> It's hard to give specific advice without seeing it... I would suggest meeting with a behaviorist to see what might be triggering it, especially if it's a new behavior. If it is actually new aggression, I would also suggest a vet visit to rule out any new medical issue that might be the trigger.
> 
> Have you analyzed what might have changed? Did you move houses, rearrange the house, change your schedule, any other changes in his environment (people, etc.)


No he does it for constant attention. If he wants something done immediately. I started putting him in timeout to try and change this behavior. If he wants water he nips constantly. If he wants to play nips constantly etc


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jo T said:


> No he does it for constant attention. If he wants something done immediately. I started putting him in timeout to try and change this behavior. If he wants water he nips constantly. If he wants to play nips constantly etc


Curious as to why he needs to ask for water. Water should be constantly available with no need to ask.


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Curious as to why he needs to ask for water. Water should be constantly available with no need to ask.


Hopefully everything is going great!
But with nipping at that age I would try several things 
First tell him to quit in a low serious voice if he does it again I would repeat quit while at the same time slamming palm or book on counter or table. This usually will redirect him for a sec
If he wants attention u could do some obedience work on leash or even play some of the hide and seek type games 
Obviously we can’t give them attention every min and the next step would be ex pen time out then work on obedience or maybe a walk 
Last type resort. If he is nipping your fingers spray them down with bitter apple and place hand near his mouth they hate the taste 2 times will often be enough and they will leave fingers alone 
You could spray it on clothing as well. 
also I had mentined that s the other day
There is an excercise u do with your dog which has really worked with me even with mastiffs and horses
You sit puppy down facing away from u with u sitting behind 
Your breathing is really important in relaxing the pup 
Gently put hands from behind and and place on cheeks and get the pup to move his head to the left 
U only want move a bit so it should always be positive do not wait for him to struggle 
Maybe only 5 degrees to start 
Do the other side 
Repeat if he is ok but don’t quit because he struggles 
Dogs need to be able to sit for various reasons and be manipulated -for safety for vet grooming if he gets a splinter ext
After a few days increasing movement to turning head to side fully add bringing head (gently with slow breathing) up and down just a bit to start
Then add looking quickly into the pups ears and mouth. Just a peek to start. This should all be done without rushing pup. Some are ok and just allow u to advance more quickly but I think an 8 month old might be more independent than a 12 week pup 
Add picking up feet than after a period of time click toe nails lightly w pen all in small increment that your dog is comfortable with 
Definitely praise but in low quiet voice def don’t want them excited 
After a week or less doing this 2 times a day for 4 min or so my dogs would look like they are thinking. Ok well if that is what u want but it seems silly
Anyway, I believe I teaches trust and the fact that the dog becomes more willing to take guidance and who is in charge in really the nicest way in my experience all of my dogs which were over 200 pounds and horse become so willing to do more and more. To me it is in a sense an “ask” and the more you do w obedience ect the closer the bond and the dog is already in the mind set to give over to you 
Just st my experience but always works 


Also I never use the word no in training 
Sounds like chat are more effective or even quit if u say it in low voice and emphasis is on the t 
Well trained horses must be asked to give. Not made to give 
I believe trading dog’s are similar 
You want to ask them to do things and with work they will realize it brings them closer in understanding 
After excercise u could give a treat but don’t iverpraise verbally especially in high baby talk which I think we all do. But this is an excercise that is quiet 
U also agree to see a trainer but due to many factors left me distance or other life situations it may not always be feasible
Also if she is biti g you maybe she has too much freedom in house 
I’d likely start over and keep her on a leash when out of box. I have tethered all my dogs for periods of time. Just tied them around belt or waist 
This way it is hard for them to give u a bum rush u can hold her off and when she sits quietly u can praise 
Good luck w your lil sweetie


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Curious as to why he needs to ask for water. Water should be constantly available with no need to ask.


Definitely water


----------

